

Lufthansa wants to make their customers' data to money - frik
https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.finanzen.net%2Fnachricht%2Faktien%2FLufthansa-will-Daten-ihrer-Kunden-zu-Geld-machen-4383746

======
frik
and

 _Last week, Lufthansa took an even more extreme step when it announced that
starting in September it would charge passengers roughly $18 for the option of
booking plane tickets through third-party sites. To avoid the fee, passengers
must book the ticket through Lufthansa-owned channels._

[http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/09/business/pulling-fare-
data...](http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/09/business/pulling-fare-data-from-
travel-sites-some-airlines-seek-to-book-more-flights.html?_r=0)

and

 _German air carrier Lufthansa 's new project "Eurowings" will incorporate
"Germanwings" brand, and is expected to become third largest carrier in Europe
and Asia. On March 24, the Germanwings Airbus A320 flying from Barcelona to
Dusseldorf crashed in a remote area of the French Alps killing all 150 people
on board. According to the information from the plane’s black boxes, copilot
Andreas Lubitz deliberately crashed the plane after locking the pilot out of
the cockpit._

[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-06-08/lufthansa-...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-06-08/lufthansa-
ceo-targets-service-savings-in-germanwings-crash-wake) ,
[http://sputniknews.com/business/20150608/1023069809.html](http://sputniknews.com/business/20150608/1023069809.html)

